
RNA Moves a Memory from One Snail to Another (research paper link in comments) - mi3law
https://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/54565/title/RNA-Moves-a-Memory-From-One-Snail-to-Another/
======
mi3law
Research paper:
[http://www.eneuro.org/content/early/2018/05/14/ENEURO.0038-1...](http://www.eneuro.org/content/early/2018/05/14/ENEURO.0038-18.2018)

BBC article that was also quite good though more high-level:
[http://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-44111476](http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-44111476)

